# Native Ultimate 12 Basic..



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Can't believe the stability of these things for the price..

I am purchasing one of these in the near future.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)




----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had one for several years....really enjoy it! Mine is an older model w/the drop down skeg......

Mike


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> I've had one for several years....really enjoy it! Mine is an older model w/the drop down skeg......


I can get the skeg as an add-on, and I might..

I have an oldtown Vapor 10 Angler right now which is great, but I would like to be able to move around more. 

and the native fits my size better.. (6ft 235) lol

will probably be a Christmas gift to myself...


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Have you looked at the 14'er? I went with the 12'er for ease of portability and 90% of my fishing is smaller rivers.....given your size and depending on the water your fishing!you might want to look at the 14'.....I am quite happy w/my 12', but the 14' is a little more versatile

Mike


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

The skeg on mine always jammed from getting clogged with stones and dirt, and the drop-down wire broke the first year. It is absolutely unnecessary on the craft and also limits the storage in the rear end.

You have to really try to fall out of an Ultimate, but it is not comfortable to stand in one and fish because the way you position your feet in the tunnel hull makes you stand knock-kneed.

Don't buy this boat on the notion that it is going to be so cool to stand and cast.

Honestly, I wouldn't buy any paddle boat on the basis of being able to stand and cast. It's a gimmick IMO. 

Stucky is going to buy a Predator MX pretty soon, and it may change my opinion.

The thing is, we have all grown up with the image of watching a bass fisherman casting from a deck with a pedal control trolling motor. In a paddle craft, you have to put down the paddle to pick up your fishing rod. Guess what, you have now lost control of your boat and are at the mercy of the current and the wind. Boat control is probably 50 percent of fishing success. In order to regain control of your boat you have to put down the fishing rod. This is not much of an issue while sitting in a yak with the paddle in your lap and can be accomplished in less than a second...not so if you are standing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> The skeg on mine always jammed from getting clogged with stones and dirt, and the drop-down wire broke the first year. It is absolutely unnecessary on the craft and also limits the storage in the rear end.
> 
> You have to really try to fall out of an Ultimate, but it is not comfortable to stand in one and fish because the way you position your feet in the tunnel hull makes you stand knock-kneed.
> 
> ...


X2 on Ultimate!

Plus be good to read review on the Predator.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hopefully I'll order the mx this week.

Standing has its advantages, but like Neil said, spend more time switching rod for the paddle. Only guy I know who does it a bunch is Usmc Galloway, and he's not a little fellow, he can stand and fish from the coosa, doesn't seem to bother him with boat control, drives me nuts. Maybe this winter I'm going to design and build a device to hold either the rod or the paddle, be able to fold out of the way while sitting.




Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I want the yak more for the stability and the room, not for standing.. if I can find the right price on a 14, that would definitely be an option.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the hobie pro angler and I like being able to stand and fish, but controlling the yak/boat can be sketchy. Having to bend down to make the slightest adjustments to the rudder control is a pain. So I emailed yakattack and told them they should come up with a way for those of us that can stand and fish that have rudder controls to be able to adjust it while standing. Luther, Hes the the genius behind yakattack, emailed me back and said they have a product coming out next spring that I would be interested in. I cant wait to see what they come up with.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

kayakcle216 said:


> I have the hobie pro angler and I like being able to stand and fish, but controlling the yak/boat can be sketchy. Having to bend down to make the slightest adjustments to the rudder control is a pain. So I emailed yakattack and told them they should come up with a way for those of us that can stand and fish that have rudder controls to be able to adjust it while standing. Luther, Hes the the genius behind yakattack, emailed me back and said they have a product coming out next spring that I would be interested in. I cant wait to see what they come up with.


....Push poll... maybe


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm hoping its some sort of extension to raise the rudder control up so you don't have to bend over. And hopefully its foldable!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlieder (Jul 23, 2010)

"The thing is, we have all grown up with the image of watching a bass fisherman casting from a deck with a pedal control trolling motor. In a paddle craft, you have to put down the paddle to pick up your fishing rod. Guess what, you have now lost control of your boat and are at the mercy of the current and the wind. Boat control is probably 50 percent of fishing success. In order to regain control of your boat you have to put down the fishing rod. This is not much of an issue while sitting in a yak with the paddle in your lap and can be accomplished in less than a second...not so if you are standing." 


...this is a very insightful point. I am finally understanding this trying to drift fish in the river. I am also finding that this point goes into one of the advantages of a canoe. That is, I find it a lot easier to manage boat control with the single-bladed and much shorter canoe paddle. On the issue of standing, I like it much more because it gives my butt a rest more than anything else.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I couldn't imagine standing in a river on a kayak to fish, unless the river was barely moving...its great to stand up on lakes to get a better look around...more distance on your cast better cast placement. The kayak coming out now that are designed for standing are unbelievably stable. I have no fear of falling unless a wave hits me or I'm being stupid but other than that its a great luxury to have 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I stand in moving water and fish quite a lot, even run the riffles standing, it's not that bad. In my wenonah canoe I could stand in true class 1 if I wanted to. As long as you don't drag and do a sudden stop not much I wouldn't do standing.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I have a Native 12 basic and stand in it often, in lakes and rivers. Once you get used to it and relax a little, it's a really nice way to fish. The thing is incredibly stable, and once you figure out a relaxed, wide stance, it's pretty comfortable. As far as boat control, I typically jam the paddle between the hull and foam block up front and let it rest on the front crossmember. Then, it's ready to go from a standing position. For fly fishing, standing is pretty far from a gimmick, and it's helpful to get some altitude no matter what you're casting.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Ordered 1 yesterday should be delivered in a few days....!!!!


----------

